# The Dell Laptop owners thread !!



## xtremevicky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Guys , Use this thread for your discussions queries related to the Dell XPS / Inspiron laptops . Enjoy your laptops and ask any questions you have. 

Do post your pics here  .


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to buy a dell XPS laptop with Core i5 2nd Generation  around Rs. 50000 

Tell me which one to buy ....


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 21, 2011)

Dell XPS 15 will be good for you IMO . 

Customize it to second generation i5 . If you are not into gaming then you can also look at new inspiron series !


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 21, 2011)

Which to go 4:-

DELL XPS 15z ( APPROX 82k)

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2620M( Not quadcore i guess) processor 2.70 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.40 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) FHD Widescreen, 300-nit (typical) (1920x1080) 1080p
8GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM(2x4GB)
750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
9.5" SATA Slot Load DVD+/-RW
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M 2GB graphics
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
Backlit Internal Keyboard - English
64 WHr 8-Cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year CompleteCover

DELL XPS 15 (APPROX 90K)

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2720QM processor 2.20 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.30 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) FHD (1920x1080) B+RGLED display with TrueLife™
8GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (2 x 4GB)
750GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Tray Load Fixed Blu-ray BD-ROM / DVD + /-RW Combo Drive
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
Backlit Internal Keyboard - English
64 WHr 8-Cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery
3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year CompleteCover


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 21, 2011)

If you can shell out 100k then the option 2 looks awesome . As discussed in your thread I think the option 2 will be a good choice IMO.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 21, 2011)

vicky some1 ( my cousin actually he's here with me)  is saying me that  should go 4 the new config as i just edited should i add 12 k more for *2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2820QM processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.40 GHz* is performance justified.

Do u have any idea how much time it take for laptop to arrive 1ce i order it ??

I want it by 5 July at the most.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 21, 2011)

Order status : 

If you order by Credit Card . It will ship in 7-10 working days . If you pay via Cash at chroma then it will take more time . 

I think the below config has better screen and better config *overall * , which will be good in the long run . I for one will tell you that you will be happy when you have a good screen and a good gaming GPU etc . IMHO second option will be more better except the new XPS looks better. Just ask yourself what you want in your laptop.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 21, 2011)

looks doesn't matter what i m asking u is this 
I am going for XPS 15 only then but 

should i go 4 *i7-2720QM processor 2.20 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.30 GHz* instead of *i7-2820QM processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.40 GHz* and save 12k?? Is it worth 12k to spend to get an increase of 0.1Ghz!!!


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 22, 2011)

any1 plz tell 4 above asked question.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 22, 2011)

Nope, not a good idea. Save that 12k and spend it on GPU for PC.


----------



## spm (Jun 22, 2011)

yah save the 12k buddy. go for the lower one or i think the even i7 2630QM will suffice as tou could save more i dont know exactly how much.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 23, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> vicky some1 ( my cousin actually he's here with me)  is saying me that  should go 4 the new config as i just edited should i add 12 k more for *2nd generation Intel® Core™ i7-2820QM processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.40 GHz* is performance justified.
> 
> Do u have any idea how much time it take for laptop to arrive 1ce i order it ??
> 
> I want it by 5 July at the most.



I dont understand this, when you can pay so much, why cant you go for a alienware, its built for gaming


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ 
IMO Alienware = over-priced machine with killer looks and jaw-dropping setup, but quiet frankly, we don't some of the features. So better stay away from Alienware if your dad is not a millionaire.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Save the 12k IMO . Its not a big difference and spending that much is not advisable IMO.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanx all will save 12k!!!



			
				robbinghood said:
			
		

> I dont understand this, when you can pay so much, why cant you go for a alienware, its built for gaming



Bcoz i agree with furious_gamer


			
				furious_gamer said:
			
		

> IMO Alienware = over-priced machine with killer looks and jaw-dropping setup, but quiet frankly, we don't some of the features. So better stay away from Alienware if your dad is not a millionaire.



Also i am quite against Alienware since beginning

U can see it here @  my original thread

Link


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am planning to buy xps 15 and have decided for the following configuration :

2nd generation Intel® Core™ i5-2410M processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 2.90 GHz
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™
6GB 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (1 x 2GB + 1 x 4GB)
500GB 7200RPM Hard Drive
Tray Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus
6 Cell Primary Battery

Its costing me Rs54,605 when i customized it from the dell online site.
Now i am willing to stretch my budget by about 2k-3k and i am confused what should i upgrade :

1. Do i get 8gb RAM instead of 6gb (2k more ) ? Will the performance be noticeable ?
2. Do i get the  " i7-2630QM processor 2.00 GHz " (3k more) ?
3. Or 750 gb hardisk (1.5k more) with maybe back lit keyboard (looks cool ) 

I primarily use laptop for gaming , movies , surfing and music . and plz dont suggest me any other laptop . i have already set my mind on this one .


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 27, 2011)

Go to offline retail store bargain hard save 2-3k more and go 4 any of the two above upgrade.

I prefer 1) and 2) 

Also check this page 4 discount


Link


----------



## xqub33 (Jun 27, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> Go to offline retail store bargain hard save 2-3k more and go 4 any of the two above upgrade.
> 
> I prefer 1) and 2)
> 
> ...



it says on the website that when u place the order u will be contacted by a sales representative .. and he will placing the order for you .
i guess the sales guy will be a local one so i hope to bargain at that time .. and yes i will avail of the discounts .. hence the 2-3k budget stretch in the first place


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 21, 2011)

anybody having heating proble in dell xps (i7,gt540) while gaming ???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

i own a 6 year old dell inspiron 1501, do i even qualify ?


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 22, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i own a 6 year old dell inspiron 1501, do i even qualify ?



You own a laptop which stretched 6 years! Not your laptop, buy You Qualify!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> You own a laptop which stretched 6 years! Not your laptop, buy You Qualify!



lol... and it's still going strong with the latest OS Ubuntu 11.04


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 22, 2011)

ok...you are saying that dell is reliable. . . . .but your inspiron is a very old machine. . .xps 15 is a different product..
I asked if there is any model specific  problem . . . .
I am going to buy a xps 15. . So please post any problem that you are having..

BTW can anyone post fps of new games(cod black ops,nfs hot pursuit etc ) with details of the config of the laptop . . . .


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 22, 2011)

Look in Notebookcheck ! They will have the official fps ! 

I am not having any problem in gaming at my XPS and finished with COD Black ops and Modern warfare 2 . Time to buy and play battlefield .



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i own a 6 year old dell inspiron 1501, do i even qualify ?



Yes it does  . Well done for keeping that laptop in such a good condition


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 22, 2011)

at what setting did you play cod black ops and modern warfare. . . ..
Please specify your laptop's configuration. .. . .


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 22, 2011)

I am at I5-2410 and Gt 540M . I played at 1366 x 768 . And it ran like a butter .


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 22, 2011)

at high settings ?????

And what about crysis 2 ???


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah at high settings . 

I dont have Crysis 2 . Out of money


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 22, 2011)

if there is a demo you can try that


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i own a 6 year old dell inspiron 1501, do i even qualify ?



LOL....Did you go for any upgrades in these 6 years?...What abt the battery life?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 22, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> if there is a demo you can try that



Will do that Soon !  . Shifted to a new house so is kind of busy with that !


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> LOL....Did you go for any upgrades in these 6 years?...What abt the battery life?



no upgrades at all.
battery life = 9 mins


----------



## ankurgel (Jul 22, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> no upgrades at all.
> battery life = 9 mins



Awesome. Keep it running till it's last breath. Ubuntu is worthy candidate for such inspiron. Windows might have killed it already. 
Btw guys, is there much difference between i5-2410M and i7-2630QM performance wise. I'm customizing XPS for a friend at the moment. Haven't looked at benchmarks etc yet.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 22, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Windows might have killed it already.


Wrong


> Btw guys, is there much difference between i5-2410M and i7-2630QM performance wise. I'm customizing XPS for a friend at the moment. Haven't looked at benchmarks etc yet.


The i7 is much better.


----------



## R2K (Jul 22, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Awesome. Keep it running till it's last breath. Ubuntu is worthy candidate for such inspiron. Windows might have killed it already.





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> no upgrades at all.
> battery life = 9 mins



There is not much to go wrong in a laptop other than battery and sometimes the hinges. Battery might go dead anyway but hinges can be saved if you are careful enough


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2011)

i installed ubuntu in april, before that i had been using windows. i like both the operating systems and the life of my pc has in no way been affected by the OS.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 24, 2011)

regarding xps 15  . . . .Is it good to buy a oversized battery or not ???


BTW which battery did you(xps owners) opt for ????


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 25, 2011)

Bought a Inspiron 15R two weeks ago. It lags a lot with 2GB of RAM and a i3 proccy. I did all i can to optimize the startup and speed but no use. Can adding 2 more GB of RAM will solve this?

BTW, It is not my choice, it is given by my company.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Comapny laptops Lagg a lot ! Adding Ram will help !

I have a 6 Cell battery and It lasts around 3 hours in normal usage with full brightness . By Full I mean Full . 

Normal : Skype + Utorrent + Gtalk + Mozilla + Feeddemon


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 25, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Bought a Inspiron 15R two weeks ago. It lags a lot with 2GB of RAM and a i3 proccy. I did all i can to optimize the startup and speed but no use. Can adding 2 more GB of RAM will solve this?
> 
> BTW, It is not my choice, it is given by my company.



All company laptops in general lag a lot more than they should. If you have a windows disk, do a clean install. Dont install anything you wont be using, anything. Thats my mantra, and it works like a charm 

Install only the absolutely required things. An office suite(custom install), a pdf reader(Anything BUT ADOBE, i like foxit), a fast browser like opera, and some other stuff you cant do without.

A size of around 40GB for the C drive (And set all programs to install on a different partition), disabling windows update (my PERSONAL OPINION), disabling windows indexing utility (use a search program like Ava find) helps a lot.

I have been pretty radical so far, but here's the biggest of them all 
Dont, repeat *dont use an antivirus*. Forget the manufacturers claims, none of them are half as useful as they claim to be (unless you are into professional soft. development or net banking)
And dont look for "much" improvement by using those tune up utilities.

I have not installed either the factory supplied audio driver or the bluetooth driver for my lap. and i'm not facing any problems whatsoever..
NB: my personal opinions. you are free to disagree


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 25, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Bought a Inspiron 15R two weeks ago. It lags a lot with 2GB of RAM and a i3 proccy. I did all i can to optimize the startup and speed but no use. Can adding 2 more GB of RAM will solve this?
> 
> BTW, It is not my choice, it is given by my company.


Switching the HDD with a 7200rpm drive will provide the biggest boost to performance. And they are cheap (2-2.5k for a 500GB).


----------

